

Notifir.com Public Beta Launched - A Tool for Content Submitters - thinkingserious
http://blog.notifir.com/2007/08/31/public-beta-launched/
Anyone can sign up for free; however, a Digg.com account is needed. They have a Digg.com style voting system so that the community can decide which are the most important features to implement as well as suggest new features. Soon, they will support StumbleUpon.com, Reddit.com and Netscape.com.
======
vlad
What about News.YCombinator, the most useful of them all?

~~~
thinkingserious
Good point. It's on the roadmap for the second phase.

